# Would you rather hitch, drive, or bike?



## up2eleven (Aug 10, 2012)

If you had your choice about it, would you rather hitch around, drive a vehicle, or ride a bicycle around? Why? What is it about your choice that you like and the others that would cause you to not do that?


----------



## ped (Aug 10, 2012)

They all have their pluses and minuses. I'd rather drive as I'm on my own terms. But that can be boring and expensive. Hitching is cheap but can be unreliable. Bicycling could be cheap but arduous.


----------



## Shadowplay (Aug 10, 2012)

Trains


----------



## ElectroGypsy (Aug 10, 2012)

For my own part, I'm for driving, with trains being a close second.


----------



## Noble Savage (Aug 10, 2012)

Ive pondered the idea of an old Harley with a sidecar but that requires licenses ,registration, insurance which is why I'll be sticking w/ my thumb and Chuck Taylors...


----------



## ElectroGypsy (Aug 10, 2012)

brotherjohn said:


> Ive pondered the idea of an old Harley with a sidecar but that requires licenses ,registration, insurance which is why I'll be sticking w/ my thumb and Chuck Taylors...


 
Forget the harley, they cost too much for too little bike. Ural makes a decent bike, and comes with a sidecar by default. The license can be a bit of a pain, but is cheap. As for the insurance and what not, get set up in a state where no insurance is needed.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 10, 2012)

i must be getting old or something, because im getting really tired of how rough hitching / trainhopping is. i miss my old school bus and having a dope place to sleep anywhere i go. so id rather be driving, but it's expensive. biking is a close second to me. i love bike touring.


----------



## Tude (Aug 10, 2012)

Yay for bicycle touring. I'm feeling the wanderlust for that - haven't done that in several years - planning on a tour for next year. Going to POKE the boyfriend to get his butt up and go with me!


----------



## ElectroGypsy (Aug 10, 2012)

Matt Derrick said:


> i must be getting old or something, because im getting really tired of how rough hitching / trainhopping is. i miss my old school bus and having a dope place to sleep anywhere i go. so id rather be driving, but it's expensive. biking is a close second to me. i love bike touring.


 
I hear you on the bus thing. Though suddenly I'm wondering what kind of conversions you could do with a bus' motor. They should be able to run on damn near anything, and there is more out there than just bio-diesel and vegetable oil.


----------



## Noble Savage (Aug 10, 2012)

If your going for some place to sleep one of  these Toyota RVs would offer the best fuel cost to comfort ratio


----------



## Dmac (Aug 10, 2012)

go old school, hitch and pitch a tent. all is good.


----------



## ElectroGypsy (Aug 10, 2012)

Perhaps I should have been more specific about my choice in driving. Mine is a motorbike, I do not own a car.


----------



## Saidy (Aug 10, 2012)

hitching gives you an opportuny to talk to people if you're in that kind of mood. alot of people also kick down or smoke you out but you usually can't drink or smoke.

I love trains because of the intense scenery and the feeling of conquering the giant metal dragon. i like that i can drink and smoke and don't have to make small talk and can sleep along the way.

i just got a badass VW bus and i'm looking forward to driving up into the woods if i need to get away but i'm worried about the expenses and responsibility. it's nice to have a guarenteed squat and not have to carry everything on your back but having to stop every few miles to gas jug kinda sucks.

i'll probably have to park her eventually and return to the train. once the trainlust starts you can't quite shake it.


----------

